# New knitters might like these.



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.

http://tinyurl.com/aubfda2


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies. 

I love your avatar...where can I purchase a needle gauge like that?


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies.
> 
> I love your avatar...where can I purchase a needle gauge like that?


You are member #23 to ask for the link! Here it is, look near the bottom of the page. http://tinyurl.com/as3gbep

Another member posted a picture of the one she bought!

Oma Helen - sorry they don't ship there. Have a friend or relative here in the US who could get it for you?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

omahelen said:


> They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK


Helen try here http://www.meadowyarn.co.uk/needles/g/needletype/t/circular/s/519/

I find this site excellent service and postage is according to weight AND NOT a set shipping rate for everything.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies.
> ...


Thank you for the link. Now I need to find a UK suply for one.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

amazon uk have a few knit pro sets available, (knit pro is the european name for knit picks) i bought mine a couple of weeks ago and LOVE them 
mags


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Magsrobby said:


> amazon uk have a few knit pro sets available, (knit pro is the european name for knit picks) i bought mine a couple of weeks ago and LOVE them
> mags


Thanks Mags


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/aubfda2


I've just found this sampler set on the below website at a reasonable price, so I bit the bullet and ordered a set, now is the worst part, waiting for the postman. Not sure whether I've managed to give you the link properly, I don't know how to do it on the iPad.

http://www.sandayspinners.co.uk/product/knitpro-comby-interchangeable-sampler-set/


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Gayn said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.
> ...


Thanks for posting the link Gayn. I had a look and compared the price along with postage and they come out cheaper than from the link that I posted. I am going to bookmark that company.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting, just what I have been looking for!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies.
> 
> I love your avatar...where can I purchase a needle gauge like that?


Just ordered 2. One for me and one as a gift.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Do any of these places carry the longer needles in the circulars to buy for a trial set.


SwampCatNana said:


> Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/aubfda2


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

omahelen said:


> They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK


The European equivalent of KnitPicks is KnitPro. It's the same company and they have the same kind of sampler kit.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I purchased this set a few weeks ago. I also purchased Dreamz in a trial set, all wood needles in size 6, 9 and 10. I LOVE the Knitpicks wooden size 6 needle. The Dreamz are wood and are nice, but for some reason I prefer the Knitpicks. Go figure....


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got a new Webs catalog Wed. I have been wanting some "cubic" needles, but I didn't want the 3 1/2" length. They feel to short for me. I have a set of the 3 1/2" and rarely use them. The catalog listed the knitters pride model in the 5". I took an chance and ordered a set of them. They will also go with all the cables I have when I bought a set of there standard knitting needles. However, webs offered no deals. Basically it was buy what "is" or don't buy. No free shipping, etc. The set was from 6-11 for $83.99. Should get them next week.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

lifeline said:


> omahelen said:
> 
> 
> > They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK
> ...


THANK YOU!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies.
> 
> I love your avatar...where can I purchase a needle gauge like that?


I have always wondered about that, A very useful Kitty!

This kit is great -to try out and decide what is best for you. Wonderful . . . . I just found the answer to my question, thanks for the link.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought this trial set before I went for a set of interchangeables. Someone else in KP had suggested them. Helped me try out the different kinds of needles before making the investment. Finally I settled on metal and purchased the Chiaogoos. LOVE them!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

oannejay said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello swampcatnana. What a lovely thing to post for newbies.
> ...


Are you #24 wanting to get one of the kitty needle gauges or are you talking about the trial kit? 
:lol:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/aubfda2


I would absolutely LOVE to try these, but, they do not ship to Oz!! Darn, darn, darn!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Many times I've seen people post they are new knitters and ask for advice about needles. Well, here is a link to a Trial set of circular needles you might want to try.
> ...


Check out the posts from others. They have suggestions for other sites.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

lifeline said:


> omahelen said:
> 
> 
> > They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK
> ...


Would you believe the starter set is 'out of stock'!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bunyip - lots of new knitters!!!!! Yay!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Bunyip - lots of new knitters!!!!! Yay!


Apparently! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

omahelen said:


> They look great just the thing I'd like to try but don't ship to UK


In the UK they're called Knit Pro.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> oannejay said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Is the needle gauge available on line somewhere?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

guen12 said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > oannejay said:
> ...


Definitely! Here is the link. Scroll down toward the bottom of the page. http://store.puffinco.com/servlet/Categories?category=Knitting%20Gauges


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bunyip - could you post a larger picture of your avatar. It is hard to tell what it is. TYIA


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Bunyip - could you post a larger picture of your avatar. It is hard to tell what it is. TYIA


They are Bat Flowers, and am sorry but can't upload anything to KP. Computer refuses to let me post pics.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > Bunyip - could you post a larger picture of your avatar. It is hard to tell what it is. TYIA
> ...


I'll Google it. Thanks for the name.


----------

